# What Do You Think Of Her?



## MiniRexGirl (Jun 8, 2011)

HI, 
This is my sisters 3 month old Black Tort Holland Lop Doe. I am wondering what you all think of her. She is thinking on breeding her next year. She currently weighs 2.5 lbs. 

Dutch Blitz


----------



## Ranch Girl (Jun 8, 2011)

MiniRexGirl said:
			
		

> HI,
> This is my sisters 3 month old Black Tort Holland Lop Doe. I am wondering what you all think of her. She is thinking on breeding her next year. She currently weighs 2.5 lbs.
> 
> Dutch Blitz
> ...


Love the name!  She would have some super cute babies!


----------



## Connorrm (Jun 13, 2011)

What do we think in regards of? Cuteness, type, show potential?


----------



## MiniRexGirl (Jun 15, 2011)

I would like input on her type and show/breeding potential.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm no expert on holland lops, but she looks a bit low in the shoulders to me.

Here is a link you may find helpful. http://www.threelittleladiesrabbitry.com/hollandlopsstandard.php


----------



## Connorrm (Jun 15, 2011)

IMHO it's low in the shoulders, low headset, long in the ear and for sure has a slipped crown.


----------



## MiniRexGirl (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks, so when she gets a buck she wants one that has ether good shoulders, headset, ear length, or crown (or all four). That way she can work on fixing that. I am new to rabbit breeding myself but I know enough to know that when you breed rabbits and you have one with a fault, you breed it to a rabbit that is strong in that area in order to fix the problem in your line.


----------



## dewey (Jun 15, 2011)

It's a good idea, and much less expensive, to start out with good stock that conforms to the breed standard.  Breeding-up over several generations is not impossible but it's surely a huge challenge and expense that often doesn't work out as hoped.  It's unlikely that offspring from a rabbit that has many faults will be show table worthy even if bred with a rabbit that's a "perfect" breed standard.  The results are more likely to end up with offspring that have the faults of both parents.


----------



## MiniRexGirl (Jun 16, 2011)

K, well after talking to my sister she said that she is just interested on breeding as a hobby (not necessarily for show) and selling to pet stores (which is where she got Blitz). So she doesn't really care as to the quality of the rabbits as those rabbits mainly go to pet/4H homes. Quite different from my Mini Rex breeding goal of breeding a Best of Breed winner.


----------



## Connorrm (Jun 16, 2011)

dewey said:
			
		

> It's a good idea, and much less expensive, to start out with good stock that conforms to the breed standard.  Breeding-up over several generations is not impossible but it's surely a huge challenge and expense that often doesn't work out as hoped.  It's unlikely that offspring from a rabbit that has many faults will be show table worthy even if bred with a rabbit that's a "perfect" breed standard.  The results are more likely to end up with offspring that have the faults of both parents.


10/10 well said!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jun 16, 2011)

In my experience it is always better to breed the best of what you have regardless of whether you are showing, eating, keeping, petting, whatever them.  

 Why breed "faulty" genetics when there are SO many quality animals out there? And the layout for a NICE rabbit is so much less then the lay out for say a NICE pig, cow, alpaca, etc. 

Not harshing on your sister's rabbit, just putting this out there as food for thought.


----------

